# How many packages?



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

today was my record. 89 packages in 4 hour block. First stop was 5 minutes from warehouse. Finished everything in 3 hours. Am I a rockstar or a dumbass? Lol 

Just curious. What's the maximum packages were you able to fit in your car.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

i think max ive ever gotten was 76. Alot of envelops!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I dunno why people make a big deal about the package count for the route length, when it's number of stops and types of stops that matter. 87 packages where 60 of them go to a single spot and the rest of them houses would be a SMALL route.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I dunno why people make a big deal about the package count for the route length, when it's number of stops and types of stops that matter. 87 packages where 60 of them go to a single spot and the rest of them houses would be a SMALL route.


Well, in my case it was approximately 60 stops. 90% single family homes though


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I think the most I've done was 72 then I said screw the rest of them


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Well, in my case it was approximately 60 stops. 90% single family homes though


I'm much rather do that than the 39 stop horror I had today with lots of (separate) apartments and the fricken airport.


----------

